# Rule for ipfw



## error (Mar 9, 2013)

hi 
i need help  

i use win server 2003 and in install wipfw-0.2.8_W2K_XP_2003x32 on it 
i need a rule for limit the packages & connections to send and connect my server in all port 
and if not possible to limit port 28960

and if its possible need to limit and if  ip  send more packages automatic block ip For example 1 day 


im so noob in ipfw and need yor help :|

I use Windows Server 2003 and installed wipfw-0.2.8_W2K_XP_2003x32. I need a rule to limit the packets and connections to every port of my server, and if that's not possible, to limit port 28960. And if it's possible to automatically block an IP address when it sends too many packets.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 9, 2013)

Step 1) install FreeBSD (how to do it)
Step 3) read ipfw(8)
Step 2) write ipfw rules
Step 3) Load ipfw at boot
Step 4) Fix/improve rules
Step 5) Repeat step 2, 4, 5 until everything works as expected.

And what did you expect? That I will tell you how to configure something under windows XP? Go to some Windoze forum. Here we only speak about FreeBSD and related stuff.

Have a nice day!

P.S.
You may ask similar question once you talk about FreeBSD


----------



## error (Mar 9, 2013)

tnx U 
but the rule in freebsd $ win 2003 wipfw  is same
a look for a useful rule 

Thank you, but the rule in FreeBSD and Windows 2003 wipfw are the same. I'm looking for a usable rule.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 9, 2013)

@error, start writing better posts. Read the forum rules in your sign-up email and PM message. And this is a FreeBSD forum, not a Windows forum. There is no guarantee that any reply will help you, and since you're paying Microsoft, and not FreeBSD, why would we help you with Windows?


----------



## error (Mar 9, 2013)

I use Windows Server 2003 because in I run *a* game server in GameRanger! *G*ameRanger only run*s* in Windows. Pls Please somebody help me.


----------



## fonz (Mar 9, 2013)

error said:
			
		

> I use Windows Server 2003 because in I run *a* game server in game ranger[red]GameRanger[/red]! *G*ame r[red]R[/red]anger only run*s* in Windows.


No, it also runs on Macintosh platforms.



			
				error said:
			
		

> Pls Please somebody help me.


http://sourceforge.net/projects/wipfw/support


----------

